# New bunny not pooping



## Plex (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I just brought my rabbit, Nibbler, home yesterday. He's amazingly chilled, prancing around the lounge like he owns it, and he's comfortable enough with us to come over and demand pats very frequently, the snugglebug  So, I wouldn't say he's extremely stressed, or anything.

But he hasn't pooped, as far as I can tell. I haven't caught him drinking either. I didn't know if he was used to a heavy bowl or a sipper for water, so he has both available, but it doesn't look like he's had any. He has nibbled at some hay, pellets, spinach, and a piece of carrot so far.

Is this something to expect from a rabbit moving to a strange new place, or is this seriously scary? Is there a way I can get him to drink? The previous owner did give me his med folder, and his regular vet is not far from me, so I can get him there if this is dangerous. Any help here would be much appreciated


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

It is a bit stressful for a bunny to move to a new place. Might take him time to just get used to all the new smells, sounds, and environment. I would still observe him and see if he drinks and poos. If he hasn't in the next 24 hours, I would definitely call the Vet and see if you can get a check up. If a bunny doesn't poo, there could be a blockage of some sort, which isn't good. Bunnies need to keep their digestive system going. 

Hoping he starts drinking for you, and starts filling up that litter box. 

Please keep us posted. 

K


----------



## Plex (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks very much for the reply  I'll keep a close eye on him, and keep you posted.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm a bit of a worrier so if it's already been 24 hours without even a couple poops.. I'd really, really be keeping an eye on him. I have no personal experience here but I think it is strange for a bun to go 24 hours without pooping. It may not warrant an ER vet trip yet, but what makes me nervous is how fast things can take a turn for the worse for buns. Is he peeing?

I would maybe at this point try and coax him to drink. Put some water close to his mouth from the water bottle spout and see if he automatically swallows. Did the previous owner give you any pellets that he used to eat? I would just really monitor his activity so this doesn't get too far. Good luck and let us know!!


----------



## Plex (Jul 7, 2012)

He has peed on me, and in the box we brought him home in, but I haven't seen him pee since. The previous owner did give us the pellets he's used to having, so they are available to him, and he has had some. 

I'll see if I can make him drink, maybe that will help get things moving. I wondered if he was perhaps "holding it in", because he doesn't know where his new toilet is? Would it help if I put him IN his litter tray, just so he understands that's the place?


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

I would definitely show him where his litter box is so he knows.

I did post this on your other thread.

Question about Nibbler, do you have a crate for him or is he free roam. Maybe if you crate him for a bit, you can than observe him drink. Also giving him more opportunity to eat his hay. Once you see that he's drinking, eating, pooing and peeing, then you can let him have his freedom. Maybe too much overload and giving him a temporary secure place to settle could help things move along. Just something to think about. 


K


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 7, 2012)

^^^^ditto what Karen said.

Also, this may sound weird but do you still have the box he peed in? If you do, cut a part of the box with urine on it and put it in his litterbox. He will smell that there and that could help him get the idea too. 

If things seem to be getting really backed up, I have heard of feeding pumpkin through a syringe which supposedly gets the digestive tract moving again. But again, if it seems to reach that point for sure contact a vet.

Wishing the best outcome! Hopefully this is nothing but new home jitters. Keep us updated!


----------



## Plex (Jul 7, 2012)

I've set the hutch up with litterbox, food, and water...I feel terrible, it's a very small hutch, but at least now there shouldn't be anything to distract him from eating, drinking, and "toilet-ing".

Very good idea about the box, it's sitting outside...I'll fetch the scissors!


----------



## Plex (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, the box is soaking wet, so that's not possible, but he has been sitting in the litter tray...maybe that's a good sign?

Oh dear, he's not very happy about being in there though...he's scratching and chewing the wire


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

*Plex wrote: *


> Ok, the box is soaking wet, so that's not possible, but he has been sitting in the litter tray...maybe that's a good sign?
> 
> Oh dear, he's not very happy about being in there though...he's scratching and chewing the wire


I would think he's not happy since he had free roam. It's a shame you can't tell him it's only temporary. Hopefully you will see him drink and poo and then you can make him happy and let him out. Some time you have to be mean, just to make sure all is OK.

K


----------



## Plex (Jul 7, 2012)

He can see what's going on outside from the hutch, and keeps staring at me with those big brown eyes  Should I put something over the hutch so he can't be distracted by us, or so that he feels unobserved?


----------



## Plex (Jul 7, 2012)

YES! We have poop!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

*Plex wrote: *


> YES! We have poop!



Doing the happy Dance. So thrilled. He just needed to be in one place and really concentrate. Have you observed water drinking yet? Once that's done, let him out! But I would still give him time out in his hutch. Just so he knows he has to eat his hay, drink and poo and pee so that he can continue on a healthy, happy road.

And I have 12 pair of eyes that give that sad look to get their way. I just have to be strong for their sake. 

K


----------



## Plex (Jul 7, 2012)

No water drinking as of yet, but he has both the bowl and the sipper bottle in there. 

I think "hutch time" is a good idea...aside from anything else, it'll coincide nicely with the rats' free-range time, and I won't have to worry about and rabbit/rat scuffles. I feel the rats would come off worst!

12?! Do your bunnies live indoors too?


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

*Plex wrote: *


> No water drinking as of yet, but he has both the bowl and the sipper bottle in there.
> 
> I think "hutch time" is a good idea...aside from anything else, it'll coincide nicely with the rats' free-range time, and I won't have to worry about and rabbit/rat scuffles. I feel the rats would come off worst!
> 
> 12?! Do your bunnies live indoors too?


Yep, all 6 of them. 5 are in my living room. My newest one, a Flemish Giant is temporarily quarantined in my husband's office. And in about week, will come to join our Tribe. It's just me, my husband and our dog Jake, so we have the room. All of them have been a huge pleasure to have around. 

K

No wonder you were surprised about them being in the house. Can't seem to count, should have said twelve eyes, not pairs. lol. But planning a litter with my Lion head doe, with a possible 4 more, I'll be close to those 12 pairs. lol


----------



## Plex (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, that sounds lovely! I always lived with animals as a child, but my OH and I had lived in this place for nearly two years before making the decision to add animals into the mix. I like my house a lot better now that there are animals here, and we'll probably be getting a friend for Nibbler once he's settled in. My OH is drawing the line at rats and rabbits, though


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 7, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 7, 2012)

Yay for poop!!!! 

I'm so glad and Karen is right you need to sometimes be "mean" to do right by the bun.

I went through a brief time where Agnes was pooping tiny poops and not alot. Turns out she was just a young bun having too much fun during free run and not taking the time to eat her hay. I had to confine her a bit. She started pooping again fine!

Now she is being a bit of a teenager, climbing and jumping and nearly hurting herself. Plus a couple pee accidents too. So back she goes too supervised free time. It makes me so guilty too but I know it's the right thing right now.

Soon your Nibbler will be back to normal. I'm glad things are coming around!


----------



## Plex (Jul 8, 2012)

Good news, just spotted Nibbler having a nice long drink from his bowl, and he's now going to town on a pile of hay  Thanks so much for all the good advice, it worked a treat!

I guess it's easy to be distracted from boring things like eating, when there's fun to be had elsewhere, Agnes!

Hi Nancy


----------

